# Assassin's Creed Pandora Mod



## Sanjaya (Jun 16, 2015)

To view this case mod, go here.



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

*Specs:*
Bitfenix Pandora White
GA- H97M Gaming 3
i7-4770K
AVEXIR Blitz 1.1 Gaming Red 16GB
EK L240 WC KIT
CoolerMaster Thunder M 620W
6 X Bitfenix Spectre Pro Red LED Fans

*Mods:*
Custom Internal Paint
Custom Mobo Cover
Laser Cut designs
Custom Sticker design
LED lightings on side and top Panels
LED Illuminated Block and Res
Painted motherboard, Rad, Pump, Block, Fans
Modified Avexir Ram
Wireless Easily removable side and top panels
Sculptured designs

Hope you like it!


----------



## maurizio.mau (Jun 16, 2015)

10/10 incredible job


----------



## Kira (Jun 16, 2015)

6/10 Because
Beautiful modding, but pc without interests, because no gpu, 16go of ram useless etc. ............


----------



## Sanjaya (Jun 16, 2015)

maurizio.mau said:


> 10/10 incredible job


Thank You Maurizio Mau


----------



## Sanjaya (Jun 16, 2015)

Kira said:


> 6/10 Because
> Beautiful modding, but pc without interests, because no gpu, 16go of ram useless etc. ............



Kira,Thank You. I'm waiting for the AMD 300 series... 
actually 16 gig ram is not enough, I'm doing video editing on this so i need lot of RAM and CPU, not much of GPU, and also I want this for bit coin mining so i want AMD, so better to wait for 300 series to arrive


----------



## Sanjaya (Jun 16, 2015)

This is my primary system which I'm currently using for video editing


----------



## AxGaming (Jun 16, 2015)

incredible, congragulations  10/10


----------



## Sanjaya (Jun 17, 2015)

axgaming said:


> incredible, congragulations  10/10


Thank You axgaming


----------



## Kira (Jun 20, 2015)

Sanjaya said:


> Kira,Thank You. I'm waiting for the AMD 300 series...
> actually 16 gig ram is not enough, I'm doing video editing on this so i need lot of RAM and CPU, not much of GPU, and also I want this for bit coin mining so i want AMD, so better to wait for 300 series to arrive




*OK, I hope that you'll put the post openwork soon because R9 300 went out, but I recommend you to wait for fury x, because they look very successful

See you *


----------



## Sanjaya (Jun 20, 2015)

Kira said:


> *OK, I hope that you'll put the post openwork soon because R9 300 went out, but I recommend you to wait for fury x, because they look very successful
> 
> See you *


yep it seems so, the fury smaller version is coming wanna check that out


----------



## rikuntyudady (Jul 9, 2015)

very cool!!!


----------



## micropage7 (Jul 9, 2015)

nice build, and i agree put a graphic card there even you have the old one


----------



## Sanjaya (Jul 9, 2015)

rikuntyudady said:


> very cool!!!





micropage7 said:


> nice build, and i agree put a graphic card there even you have the old one


Thank You Guys, Micropage, dun have an ITX card, so im gonna buy a new one soon  will share some pics then, also on the design phase of the next big mod, so bit busy and out of budget


----------



## micropage7 (Jul 9, 2015)

Sanjaya said:


> Thank You Guys, Micropage, dun have an ITX card, so im gonna buy a new one soon  will share some pics then, also on the design phase of the next big mod, so bit busy and out of budget


take it easy man, you have nice rig so add something slowly


----------



## Sanjaya (Jul 9, 2015)

micropage7 said:


> take it easy man, you have nice rig so add something slowly


yep, have to go easy, thanks Cheers


----------



## Redax (Jul 26, 2015)

Excellent  looks elegant deserve 10  (Y)


----------



## Kamikaze-X (Aug 12, 2016)

I voted 5/10 because:

The decals are way over done which detracts from the otherwise fantastic workmanship.


----------

